# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  При установке Opera 10.10 прописалась в исключения брандмауэра

## vladovs

При установке Opera 10.10 на компьютер с Windows XP с включенным брандмауэром, браузер прописал себя в исключения для блокировки программ для работы с сетью. Это как-то связано с возможностями новой версии браузера? И не будет ли расширение Opera Unite оставлять возможные дыры в безопасности?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Будет. Странно, у меня она исключений не поставила. По крайней мере, файрвол на Оперу ругается.

----------


## Ingener

Я заметил такой баг в Opera 10.10 - если попытаться открыть htm-документ из директории содержащей русские символы непсредственно через проводник (если Opera выбрана как браузер используемый по умолчанию) или правым кликом мыши открыть с помощью Opera - возникает ошибка при обработке путей и документ не открывается.
Например документ лежит в папке:



> E:\Парсер\avz_sysinfo.htm


Попытавшись открыть его непосредственно из проводника получим ошибку:



> file://localhost/E:/%[email protected]@/avz_sysinfo.htm


При этом из самой Opera (файл - открыть) документ успешно открывается.
Т.е. всё правильно обрабатывается:



> file://localhost/E:/Парсер/avz_sysinfo.htm


В предыдущей версии такого бага не было.

----------


## vladovs

Пишут, что данная версия opera не имеет уязвимостей

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Пишут, что данная версия opera не имеет уязвимостей


Много чего пишут...

----------


## Lavissa

Ну ее нафиг,глючит она у меня...

----------


## Matias

А конкретнее? В чем проявляются глюки Оперы?

----------


## craftix

У меня например начиная с 10.00 версии она стала периодически зависать секунд на 10. Просто читаю форум, скролю вниз и вдруг виснет. Думал в следующих версиях исправят, но ничего подобного.

----------

